
Donald Trump to sign executive order withdrawing US from NAFTA - a13n
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/donald-trump-nafta-executive-order-trade-deal-us-america-leave-latest-a7703926.html
======
hunterjrj
Sensational headline. This is nothing more than a re-iteration of his position
on NAFTA since day 1: He wants to see changes, and if he doesn't get his way
he's threatening to take his ball and go home.

Per the article:

"Mr Trump speaking in Wisconsin recently said that the agreement has been
“very, very bad for our companies and for our workers, and we’re going to make
some very big changes or we are going to get rid of Nafta once and for all.”"

~~~
a13n
Hope you're right

